# The Back Deck



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Beer and BBQ's.. Doesn't matter what system of Martial Arts you study.. come on in .. meet each other,  Banter back and forth and  have fun


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

See, now this is where your membership dollars goes.  I mean, I've been in schools with showers and weight rooms, but how many have a deck to hang out on?

I say, lets toss MOB on the BBQ, open up the pool, let the gals go put on the bikinis, and enjoy the day.

Hey, we can even run a lan line out so we can stay online too. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

yeah.. I have been wondering what was hiding under the tarp all this time Bob.~!!  Lookie there , hot tub and pool .. we're cooking now.. ~!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

Now this seems like the place to be!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2003)

I have a thing for hot tubs.  All my forums come equiped with em 

You just have to know where to look....


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I have a thing for hot tubs.  All my forums come equiped with em
> 
> You just have to know where to look....  *




Or no someone to show you the way......


----------



## Ender (Aug 19, 2003)

where's the bartender???


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I have a thing for hot tubs.  All my forums come equiped with em
> 
> You just have to know where to look....  *



 I guess I have never looked hard enough.  I love hottubs!


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 19, 2003)

Hottubs=human stew.

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Hottubs=human stew.
> 
> Cthulhu *



I wanna real one tonight~!!

Human stew.. oh thanks for the visual ~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't like beer.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't like beer. *



me neither.. drank too much of it in my youth


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't like beer. *




I enjoy a good once in a while.

I would just as soon have a nice cold glass of water with a little fresh lemon.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 19, 2003)

hey tess, i've got the deck, the hot tub and you could use my fish pond as your pool....hehe  Jani


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *hey tess, i've got the deck, the hot tub and you could use my fish pond as your pool....hehe  Jani *


Can we bring rods?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *hey tess, i've got the deck, the hot tub and you could use my fish pond as your pool....hehe  Jani *



Oh yeah Jani heheee.. *whines cuz I want one as gorgeous as your deck~!!!


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh yeah Jani heheee.. *whines cuz I want one as gorgeous as your deck~!!! *


That means that once we get our house built, Jani and ALex must come build us one.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That means that once we get our house built, Jani and ALex must come build us one. *



This whole time I thought Tess was going to put you to work.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This whole time I thought Tess was going to put you to work. *


 Of  course I am Jason.. but then again.. I'll be wearing my leather tool belt and steel toed shoes wielding a hammer  *G*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

While you folks work, I'm gonna grab a cold one and go relax in the hot tub.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *While you folks work, I'm gonna grab a cold one and go relax in the hot tub.
> 
> *


 I'm not working tonight.. I just got back from teaching class.. Seig's off to work.. the hottub sounds good to me Bob~!!


----------



## Seig (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm not working tonight.. I just got back from teaching class.. Seig's off to work.. the hottub sounds good to me Bob~!! *


 Let's not get carried away here......


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Let's not get carried away here...... *




oh sure.. go off to work and deny me a nice hot tub session  *pouts*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

Theres a rubber ducky joke in here somewhere....

I'll peek over to the other hot tub n ask there


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Theres a rubber ducky joke in here somewhere....
> 
> I'll peek over to the other hot tub n ask there  *



bring back the duckie for me Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2003)

If I can.   The girls there might still be playing with it.


----------



## Seig (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh sure.. go off to work and deny me a nice hot tub session  *pouts* *


You find us a hot tub to play in, fine.  But no, you are not getting in a hot tub with Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

Its safe.  I had a shower this month. 



Ya know...I wish I had one of those....went to the county fair and there were a number of dealers of hot tubs there...saw the perfect one. had -everything-.  Was only $9,000, sat 10 confortably.

Everyone go subscribe to the magazine....I want a hot tub  (For MT parties of course.)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

*grumbling... no rubber ducky of my own.. no hot tub .. gee our bath tub is so short here that I can't even stretch my legs out in it  to take a bath.. and the water pressure is almost nil.. love old houses but I'm going to invent a real tub that fits real sized peoples~!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

Well...I do believe in the other hot tub theres a lady who is selling those special rubber duckies.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm gonna have to go look her up..~!!! *G*


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2003)

*looking at the floating rubber dookey....


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 22, 2003)

> looking at the floating rubber dookey



Ummm, that's rubber duckey not dookey.  Dookey is a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Seig (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Ummm, that's rubber duckey not dookey.  Dookey is a whole other ballgame. *


But apparently it floats too


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

Wasn't it Caddy Shack where someone threw a Baby Ruth into the pool and Bill Murray had to clean the pool.  That's what the last few posts have brought to mind. (gopher dancing smiley would be great here)


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

*shivering.. methinks Kaith needs to add an enclosure to this deck.. it's getting nip... yes.. well it is.... 

*turns up the thermostat a tad ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **shivering.. methinks Kaith needs to add an enclosure to this deck.. it's getting nip... yes.. well it is....
> 
> *turns up the thermostat a tad ... *



Yeah let's turn it into hot tub talk and the women in bikini's.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

well the hottub better be enclosed Jason cuz getting from there to here would be brrrr.. *giggles*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 1, 2003)

*hops into the hottub cuz it's cold*


...i'll be good...
:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

brrrrrrrrr..  it's gonna get down to 24 degrees tonight.... and and oh yeah  *pokes*   IM me girlie


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 2, 2003)

eep! *squeaks*


*pokes back*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *IM me girlie *



  I wasn't up late enough to be in a chat room. Work is killing me.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 2, 2003)

Would you like it better if we killed you? *sharpens fangs*



...kidding, kidding, no need to go hide...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Would you like it better if we killed you? *sharpens fangs *



That depends. Death by two females   That is something to ponder.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *well the hottub better be enclosed Jason cuz getting from there to here would be brrrr.. *giggles* *



Enclosed and on the patio over looking the cold fridgid ground. I will be in my trunks sipping on a long island iced tea.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  I wasn't up late enough to be in a chat room. Work is killing me. *



work schmirk.. you need time to play *stern look*

gonna miss you this weekend~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That depends. Death by two females   That is something to ponder.:asian: *



who said anything about death *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Enclosed and on the patio over looking the cold fridgid ground. I will be in my trunks sipping on a long island iced tea. *



I would be soooooo tipsy drinking one of those *Chortles*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *who said anything about death *G* *



3rd from the bottom of the 3rd page of this thread.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *3rd from the bottom of the 3rd page of this thread. *



ahhh my minion Rusty... * shall have words with her  *


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh my minion Rusty... * shall have words with her  * *




Who said anything about death??


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Who said anything about death?? *



I do believe it was in reference to the 'kill' statement you made earlier in the thread .. sharpening fangs


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I do believe it was in reference to the 'kill' statement you made earlier in the thread .. sharpening fangs  *



How soon she would like to forget.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How soon she would like to forget. *



*G*  oh I'm soooo sleepy and achy today.. !!  class went til 11 pm last night.. Probably would of gone lots longer but I reminded Mr. C.  People had midterms today ~!!

I woke up at 8 this morning.. then at 10 sitting here all blinky laid back down.. boy I could use the hot tub today~!  And we get to do it again tonight Yay~!!


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

I bought a hot tub a year ago... It helps on those long workout session aches and pains....


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *I bought a hot tub a year ago... It helps on those long workout session aches and pains.... *



I sure would put one to good use


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 6, 2003)

hot tubs, hot tubs good.  i had to basically drag kathie and chad out of mine this weekend, after a long day seminaring with Mr. C my brain and body couldn't take no more


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *hot tubs, hot tubs good.  i had to basically drag kathie and chad out of mine this weekend, after a long day seminaring with Mr. C my brain and body couldn't take no more  *



Hush you... *pouts*


----------

